# Post a picture of any instruments you play!



## TheKenTurner (Jul 27, 2012)

I haven't seen a thread like this, so why not make one?

I play guitar and drums! I don't really have a picture of my drumset and can't take one for a while (not in the mood for explaining) but here are some of my guitars! Do you play an instrument? post a picture!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 27, 2012)

Played guitar for 10 years. Classical pieces and lead rock/blues aka stevie ray vaughan, gilmour etc. 
Not home, can't take pics, but I've got a beautiful strat where I'm studying.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 27, 2012)

oh, nice! what made you stop?


----------



## Compaq (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe I should have written "I have played" 

Still active, though mostly classical. I wish I played more electric, it's still in my fingers, partly. A few weeks of practice should help, though. Theres a youtube vid, let me look for it.


Edit: found it! My part in that song is high pitched refrain riff and solo at the end. I'm not happy with it, sounds mixed and fake. Would have loved time to really explore things and improvise on the chords, which are pretty standard and easy to play to. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjStCdiDHTY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jul 27, 2012)

My Wahburn acoustic bass.


----------



## R3d (Jul 27, 2012)

That bass is purty.  I actually started playing guitar first, but I was always a drummer at heart.  I've got a pair of schecters, a les paul studio, an Ibanez Gio starter, and a cheap fender acoustic that never gets played.  My guitars need to be cleaned pretty badly before I photography them, but at some point I do need to grab some shots of myself playing my Gretsch kit.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 27, 2012)

BuS_RiDeR said:
			
		

> My Wahburn acoustic bass.



Oh nice! What' acoustic bass like? I haven't played bass before, but it seems cool! I'm just not sure about acoustic...

-Ken Turner


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's my 1986 Alvarez-Yairi DY-66. On the acoustic side of things, I also own both Taylor and Martin, but the Yairi is the one I always seem to reach for first:


----------



## baturn (Jul 28, 2012)

Now that would get me banned!


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 28, 2012)

Fender Stratocaster Japan '86

First try ever with "studio" lightning... But sounded like an interesting thread to post some shots, plus I was bored. Used the bedroom nightstand's spotlight and a gym pad for the background 
Anyway, I kinda like the results. So, I'll probably play around a little with the other guitars.

 

edit: there's no disturbing banding in the background in the hi-res file...


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's some of the electrics, older pictures so the lineup has changed a bit since.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 28, 2012)

LizardKing said:
			
		

> Fender Stratocaster Japan '86
> 
> First try ever with "studio" lightning... But sounded like an interesting thread to post some shots, plus I was bored. Used the bedroom nightstand's spotlight and a gym pad for the background
> Anyway, I kinda like the results. So, I'll probably play around a little with the other guitars.
> ...



Nice! I've always liked lighter color strats!



			
				mikemueller2112 said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15134"/>
> 
> Here's some of the electrics, older pictures so the lineup has changed a bit since.



Those look beautiful!

-Ken Turner


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 28, 2012)

There is literally no good way to light and photograph an instrument that is reflective EVERYWHERE. lol

But here's my Germeinhardt flute anyways.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 28, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/56124907@N05/7664245638/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/56124907@N05/7664428198/
> 
> ...



Maybe with really strong soft boxes placed far away in a dark room and a long focal length?

-Ken Turner


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 28, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:
			
		

> Maybe with really strong soft boxes placed far away in a dark room and a long focal length?
> 
> -Ken Turner



The problem is that the angle of reflection is almost that of a fisheye, so any light source is goof to cause reflection streaks down the side. I guess it's just that you can make them less noticeable but not get rid of them lol

These were natural light though so that probably made a difference as well


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jul 28, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> Oh nice! What' acoustic bass like? I haven't played bass before, but it seems cool! I'm just not sure about acoustic...
> 
> -Ken Turner



I like bass a lot. I haven't played lately due to health issues... But I still like it.


----------



## katerolla (Jul 28, 2012)

Since we all are posting guitars, here's mine


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (Jul 29, 2012)

fun! I've got a few instruments, I mostly focus on Bass, but I play some guitar on occasion...I used to play regularly in a local band, but its just a hobby.

Here's the guitars:
here's my Baby Taylor, this is a 3/4 size 6 string guitar, its got a less-common mahogany top





Then there is my yamaha pacifica:





and my 12 string Seagull:





Then the basses:
These are the Warwick sisters....the one on the right is a pre-98 corvette with dimarzio pickups in it, solid bubinga body and solid wenge neck, the other is a '93 fretless fortress bass





any my Double bass:









then this is a 4 string bass I've been building for a while, it's made from black walnut, wenge, bubinga, maple, and ebony, the top is an amboyna burl, the fretboard inlay is mother of pearl, and the pickup is a custom wound Nordstrand humbucker with a matching cover....everything is finished with it except I need to just wire it up. I should get some better pics of it, these were taken quite a while ago


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 29, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> Then there is my yamaha pacifica:




How does the Pacifica compare to a Strat?


----------



## Aloicious (Jul 29, 2012)

depends on what kind of strat you're talking about, the problem with strats is that some are extremely good, and some are piss poor. 

my pacifica is a really early model from the early 90's that they don't make anymore. I like it, and it performs well, I'd put my model on par in terms of build quality and fit/finish as a mid/low end american strat, however I can't speak for the current lineup of pacificas, they appear to have morphed into a more 'budget' line than the original ones over the years...

I use mostly bass, but if I were to upgrade the pacifica, personally, I'd probably be looking at the gibson lineup, I typically like the feel of the les pauls more than the strats...but to each their own...


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 29, 2012)

Some old shots:


----------



## digital flower (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a lot of guitars:blushing: I still play all of these


1957 Fender Stratocaster



2001 Fender Telecaster®. Upgraded high output electronics. Pretty much my #1



Steinberger M series. Headless





Also have a 1959 Fender Jazzmaster. Not crazy about this guitar


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 29, 2012)

digital flower said:
			
		

> I have a lot of guitars:blushing: I still play all of these
> 
> 
> 1957 Fender Stratocaster
> ...



:O lucky! I want to get a Fender acoustic-electric, Squire Strat, and Epiphone SG 

-Ken Turner


----------

